# DIY contact paper skin



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I made this for my laptop, but it could be done for the Kindle, so I thought I'd share. I bought some decorative contact paper on Amazon and measured it to fit my Macbook Air. I then put a clear cover on it to protect it from dents. It came out *pretty* well, not perfect, but will suffice until I can get a skin. I think it would work for a Kindle. It's not very sticky, so it might come off possibly. But if it's in a case it should be fine, and would be great until you could figure out what "real" skin you wanted!

Here's the paper I bought:
http://www.amazon.com/Contact-Paper-18-Water-Dance/dp/B001GLUO3K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329009209&sr=8-2







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

hahaha! Didn't even think about that! I changed it so it may look a little more "appropriate". I teach 7th and 8th graders and they always turn everything into some sort of innuendo. Sometimes it's all I can do to keep from laughing hysterically!


----------

